# showing logistics at Cobo in Detroit



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm looking for information about showing at the Detroit Kennel Club show in March at Cobo.
The parking has me dumbfounded. Apparently you can (if you hurry) reserve a spot on the roof at the Cobo garage, but it says "no dogs allowed". Does this mean I can't walk my dog down from there? Or just can't leave them in the vehicle?
There doesn't appear to be ANY parking within easy walking distance. Does anyone have any suggestions? Several of the lots they suggest are pretty far away, and they have the people mover, but again, no dogs allowed. Also, the lot hours are something like 6:00 a.m. to 1:00 p.m., does that mean that at 5:00 when they release us from the benching area I can't get my car?
The show itself questions... it says you can drop your dogs off Friday until 1:00 a.m. (Saturday morning), by driving inside the Cobo building, and then you can pick them up Sunday inside the Cobo building after BIS on Sunday. Does this mean that I can't drop him off on Saturday or Sunday mornings? If I can't drop him off, and he's not allowed in the parking lot or on the people mover, how do I get him to the show?
As far as the benching, how big are the benches? It says we can decorate the benches to show the origins and purpose of our dogs, I might want to do something just for fun. 
Any other advice about the show???
Thanks thanks thanks!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

When I showed at DKC a couple of years ago, I dropped off my crate and table and other bulky gear on Friday night. Then on Saturday morning, I just walked the dog into the show. I was going to park at one of the off-site lots, but luckily have family in the area, so my cousin drove me to the base of the loading area and dropped us off. He did the same thing when we were ready to leave--I loaded everything on the dolly, leashed the dog, and walked down to the street. We got out a lot faster that way!!! As for the benching, I had to use a slightly smaller crate than I would have normally for my boy--I think I had to use a 36 instead of a 42. I was in the breed benching area as I showed him myself, but if you are using a handler there is an additional form to fill in to have him benched with the rest of the handler's dogs in the multi-breed area.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

When I went to "watch" last year, the bench area seemed "crowded" but people seemed to have room. I don't know how big an area each person was allowed. Yes a lot of people did decorate their area. The aisles were plenty wide, and there were potty areas down the center of every aisle. 

Don't know if that helps you :smooch:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I HATE the show because of the logistics. I will not show if all I have is a Golden or two, and only if I am showing several breeds - I'll then set up in the handler area using my MBF agent number. The Golden benching area is a nightmare. Parking is terrible. Getting out after the show is terrible. It's too bad, because it is a good show insofar as entries, the vendors are wonderful, and there is a lot of fun spectator events.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I've never even been to Detroit so I am no help, but that sure doesn't seem very dog friendly for a show.:no:

Maybe your handler could give you good advice.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

The parking there is a nightmare. No-you cannot park on the roof and then take your dog down thru the elevator as the dogs aren't allowed on the elevators.(last I knew anyway) I used to go to these shows but have stopped because the logistics are just TERRIBLE!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I dread that show, but his handler thinks I should bring him. One of the judges already gave him a nice reserve, and the other one *should* like him. 
What a pain in my patootie.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for the replies. I dread that show, but his handler thinks I should bring him. One of the judges already gave him a nice reserve, and the other one *should* like him.
> What a pain in my patootie.


Have his entry done with hers so he can bench in the multi-breed area, if possible.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

I agree-if you are using a handler than have them bench the dog with them in the their area in the multibreed area. It is much easier that way and you won't have the nightmare come Sunday of tearing down your set-up and waiting in those long lines to get out-afterall, there are perks of paying a handler!!

As far as parking goes, last time we were at the shows a couple years ago, we parked in one of the lots and walked the couple blocks over to the shows. It wasn't bad. Again, since you are using a handler, you won't have a show outfit and bait and all the other normal things to be carrying along with you. If you do have to carry anything in with you, PACK LIGHT!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I guess I am so in awe of the handler(s) that sometimes I forget I'm actually paying them pretty well for a few minutes of their time. Yes, I will have them enter him, and bench him in their area. That way all I should need to bring is the dog!
Oh, another question, do they provide spectator chairs there or do I need to haul that along with me?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm thinking Ann's Taxi service, downtown Detroit : to avoid parking!




Maxs Mom said:


> When I went to "watch" last year, the bench area seemed "crowded" but people seemed to have room. I don't know how big an area each person was allowed. Yes a lot of people did decorate their area. The aisles were plenty wide, and there were potty areas down the center of every aisle.
> 
> Don't know if that helps you :smooch:


----------

